# Plant identification...I need some help



## Rnld (Jul 10, 2006)

Hey there,

Im planning on rescaping my entire aquarium, and I had something in mind like the picture below. Im not gonna copy it (thats impossible anyway...omg it looks so good) but I need some names on the plants. So if anyone can identify them for me, id appreciate that =D 
just fill in the numbers ^^



thnx


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

1 = _Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata ''Cuba''_ - http://www.tropica.com/productcard.asp?id=035C

2 = _Hemianthus callitrichoides_ (often referred to as "HC") - http://www.tropica.com/productcard.asp?id=048B

3 = _Riccia fluitans_ (a floating liverwort, in the case of the picture you posted, tied to rocks with fishing line, Amano style) - http://www.tropica.com/productcard.asp?id=001


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

Also... the red plant in the top mid-left is _limnophila aromatica_ - http://www.tropica.com/productcard.asp?id=047B

The plant in the lower mid-left that looks like smaller versions of the _ludwiga_ is _pogostemon stellata_ - http://www.tropica.com/productcard.asp?id=053G

The moss in the center left is _vesicularia dubyana_ (usually referred to as "Java Moss") - http://www.tropica.com/productcard.asp?id=003

The fish are _barbus denisonii_ - http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=2217

And the tank is a 150 gallon by Oliver Knott - http://www.pbase.com/plantella/130cm_tank

It was the 2004 Best In Show tank in the AGA Aquascaping Contest - http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2004.cgi?&Scale=514&op=showcase&category=0&vol=3&id=8

This particular tank has created a lot of interest in the plants used. Be advised they are not considered "easy" plants.


----------



## Rnld (Jul 10, 2006)

Thnx a lot =D


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Actually, Java moss is now known to be _Taxiphyllum barbieri_. The change is not reflected on the Tropica web page yet.

http://www.aquamoss.net/Java-Moss/Java Moss Vesicularia dubyana.
htm

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ls.php?id=101&category=genus&spec=Taxiphyllum

It's _Pogostemon stellat*us*_. I'm not an expert in Latin, but the species name change has something to do with a different genus name before it.


----------

